# Well now.......



## inspectorD (Aug 27, 2006)

It has been decided. 
I will be scarce around these parts for a while.
Some recent changes in life have got me on the move.
I am putting an addition on my house and I will be selling it soon. I will try to post some pictures in the future of my progress.
Then we begin the building of our new Energy efficient home in the spring. Those details I will give as it is being built, also due to my ever changing view of what is best.
I will have a geothermal system, solar electric and radiant heat with an exterior wood system for my shop and barn. We are moving back to the farming life...80 acres......Like Square Eye said..."Every boy needs a dog"...or two...and a cow...and some chickens...and some guinea hens...anything else....And you can't do that in the center of town.

I will drop in on occasion but I probably will only post if I have time or I feel you need another opinion.

Keep up the good work, all of you have many different talents.
No one knows it all.

Also remember that codes are minimum standards...always build better and beyond.

Talk to you all soon I'm sure. I just want folks to know so they don't think I don't lik e'm cause I don't answer any more. 

Enjoy life.....this is no dress rehearsal..this is the show.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 27, 2006)

Well, DANG!!

Going to miss the serious answers to the questions mixed with silliness!
You'll like the country life. You'll be so much closer to your Man Shack!

Please do drop by and straighten out some of our wayward babbling when you can.

See ya' Brian!
Tom


----------

